# feet jerk forward when posting?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A good exercise to correct this, is posting without stirrups and keep your toes up, not heels down, toes up. Do this regularly and you will build the muscle memory. It's a toughie, but it works.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

redshepherd said:


> I'm told to keep the position of my heels aligned with my hips/shoulders, but if I do that, then my feet want to jerk forward to support my body to post. If I keep my feet further forward though, then I don't need to do this, but then I think the positioning of my heels is technically off. (This is just my 3rd riding lesson)


You're correct, if your feet are too far back, then you can't put your weight down into them without having to move them forward. People talk about heels aligning with hips and shoulders. That is not necessarily correct. Look at this rider and see where her stirrup leathers are.








They need to be hanging straight down from the saddle toward the ground rather than back to create some sort of artificial alignment. You can't stand up in stirrups that are not aligned with the ground. 








It is far more important to ride in balance with the horse and saddle you are on at the time rather than thinking about hip/heel/shoulder alignment. Think about your core, balancing your core over your feet as if you were standing on the ground in a crouching position, and keeping your stirrups where they would be if they were hanging naturally from the saddle without a rider.
The rest of your position will change depending on the length of your stirrups, your saddle, and what you are doing on the horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Three lessons is so very few. give yourself more time.

soon, though, take some video. we can help better with that. and, if you continue with lessons, you will eventually look back at this early video and have a good laugh.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

My riding instructor says one way to check if you are in the correct position is to try to stand up in the stirrups without leaning forward. She says you should be able to just stand up like if you were squatting on the ground. It's surprisingly hard to do!


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the tips! I'll keep these in mind at the next lesson. I think the instructor even said I'll try posting without stirrups this time actually. And good idea about recording a video, and I'll bet I can tell how weird I look even now!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

A good visualization about the position of your feet is to imagine how you would land if the horse suddenly disappeared from under you. Would you land on the ground balanced?

The exercise that helped me the most with posting is to post with one arm on my back, holding the reins with the other. Even better, and more difficult, exercises are to sit for two beats and post for one, and to post for two beats and sit for one (as in "down-down-up" and "up-up-down"). Especially the last one will tell you very quickly if your feet are not under you.

It's a process...just keep at it and enjoy.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't try so hard. Posting should be near zero effort without any flailing. Make your lower leg into a hinge at the knee and allow it to folks and unfold with the motion of the trot.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^
Try to just go with the horse, don't make a conscious effort to rise in the saddle, just try to wait and let the horse lift you as he strides forward and try to let your legs relax as much as possible.

Sounds tough but it will come with practice. I find most people starting try too hard to lift themselves out of the saddle, if you are really having trouble, can you take hold of the pommel of the saddle with one hand to steady yourself, or maybe try a lunge line lesson to get the feel of the trot.

You'll get there!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

It's a strength thing. You'll get it! It's actually core strength more than anything. I struggled a ton w/ this in the beginning too, and I still do if I feel unsteady or lose my balance. As for the stirrup leathers, if the whole leg is back and not just the lower leg, then they are still hanging perpendicular to the ground.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, it takes time, and muscle memory. You will get it eventually, but it's much too soon for you to have high expectations of getting everything right.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If the balance is right, it is easy:










Harry Chamberlin, Riding and Schooling Horses

There are two ways of staying balanced over your stirrups: bringing your heels back under your hip, or moving your body forward over your heels. Either allows you to post by unfolding your body instead of needing to thrust forward:










From Jane Savoie's Cross Train Your Horse


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Woodhaven said:


> ^^^^
> Try to just go with the horse, don't make a conscious effort to rise in the saddle, *just try to wait and let the horse lift you* as he strides forward and try to let your legs relax as much as possible.
> 
> Sounds tough but it will come with practice. I find *most people starting try too hard to lift themselves out of the saddle*, if you are really having trouble, can you take hold of the pommel of the saddle with one hand to steady yourself, or maybe try a lunge line lesson to get the feel of the trot.
> ...



:thumbsup: This!!!! *Strength* has nothing to do with posting. Developing rhythm and allowing the horse to push you out of the saddle is what you are aiming for. Your goal is not to rise 6 inches out of the saddle, you are simple "breaking the bump" and 1" or less is not only less work but is correct equitation. You aren't going to learn this immediately after only 3 lessons. It takes time, practice, balance and stability.


When horses were used as transportation, people posted for miles and miles to be more comfortable and not use up energy so _let the horse's motion do the work._


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Just go with the rhythm of the horse. Don't overthink it. You don't have to post huge either. Try no-stirrup work, it will really help.


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

These tips help a lot guys, thanks! I kind of wish my instructor could tell me these things in the specifics like this. I felt kind of lost whether I'm even riding correctly or not, and I don't want to start getting muscle memory doing things incorrectly, which happens easily in sports.

Definitely going to record a video this time to see.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Right now I am recovering from a knee injury and thought that I might have trouble posting when I started riding again but because I don't work at it and let the horse do most of the lift from the saddle I had no problem trotting but I could trot for about 3/4m and it was ok. But I let the horse push me up and I don't rise far out of the saddle so it's not work for me, this is my opinion not the horse's.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

redshepherd said:


> These tips help a lot guys, thanks! I kind of wish my instructor could tell me these things in the specifics like this.


Hi Red!

What others have said. I like to set my stirrups to where my butt just clears the seat when I stand in them, and let the motion of the trot raise me into the post. It's almost effortless once you get it dialed in. Watch a good rider at a trot, and you will have to look closely to see them post; it's that subtle.

I will add one sorta off-topic tidbit, tho, inspired by your above comment:

In general it's kind of important that an instructor be able to explain things in a manner that the student can comprehend. Especially at the introduction of a new concept. Sometimes, this requires backing up and taking a different approach, or even an allegory. I have found over the years that this ability only comes with a thorough understanding of the subject matter; at least many college-level instructors struggle with this simply because they do not have a good grasp of the material. (Sad to say, but there it is.) Also, sometimes instructor and student just don't click, and this can really hinder the learning process.

It's very early in your riding career, but if this continues to be a problem, you might want to try a different instructor to get another perspective on the matter.

Steve


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> :thumbsup: This!!!! *Strength* has nothing to do with posting. Developing rhythm and allowing the horse to push you out of the saddle is what you are aiming for. Your goal is not to rise 6 inches out of the saddle, you are simple "breaking the bump" and 1" or less is not only less work but is correct equitation. You aren't going to learn this immediately after only 3 lessons. It takes time, practice, balance and stability.
> 
> 
> When horses were used as transportation, people posted for miles and miles to be more comfortable and not use up energy so _let the horse's motion do the work._


Core strength is necessary to hold your body/legs in the correct position though (all gaits, not just posting). I agree that posting itself shouldn't be difficult or tiring once you get good at the timing and balance.



redshepherd said:


> These tips help a lot guys, thanks! I kind of wish my instructor could tell me these things in the specifics like this. I felt kind of lost whether I'm even riding correctly or not, and I don't want to start getting muscle memory doing things incorrectly, which happens easily in sports.


Your instructor can't have you work on everything at once. You are just beginning. In time, it will all come together!


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

I got the effortless feeling today with posting, thankfully! These tips in this thread helped a lot. I had a different instructor today and she kept saying that my feet are too far forward, but I still feel like I can't stand up properly if my feet aren't that far forward. I took a video today and they really ARE pretty far forward. She also said maybe the saddle doesn't fit me and makes me sit wrong, so that's alright.

I'm kind of in a sour mood with the new instructor, because she was strict and frustrated with me, telling me to do things I don't have any idea about yet. And getting frustrated if I don't do them correctly. And it just so happened that my lesson horse was in a mood today and being disobedient, since I haven't got a good idea of how to "take control" of a horse (I still have no idea), so that didn't help me either. The instructor kept saying "Amber has taken control." (say the horse's name is Amber) and telling me to "take control", but I have no idea what that means or what to do. I also kept looking down at the floor in front of us instead of forward, which subconsciously makes me feel more secure and is just something I need to learn not to do, but THAT seemed to tick the instructor off too and she says was apparently a reason Amber wouldn't listen to me. This lesson kind of turned me off to the whole thing LOL. 

Maybe she only usually coaches people with more experience than me. She's subbing for my usual instructor. I had told her that this is just my 4th lesson.

Just venting here, since it's a follow up anyway. :\


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

redshepherd said:


> I got the effortless feeling today with posting, thankfully! These tips in this thread helped a lot. I had a different instructor today and she kept saying that my feet are too far forward, but I still feel like I can't stand up properly if my feet aren't that far forward. I took a video today and they really ARE pretty far forward. She also said maybe the saddle doesn't fit me and makes me sit wrong, so that's alright.


Well, in the end, _you_ have to be comfortable with what you're doing, _not_ your instructor. That said, saddle fit is very important, both for horse, _and_ rider. If she can't offer anything helpful, tell her to go find you another saddle that fits; it's your $$$.



redshepherd said:


> I'm kind of in a sour mood with the new instructor, because she was strict and frustrated with me, telling me to do things I don't have any idea about yet. This lesson kind of turned me off to the whole thing LOL.


Sigh. Riding is supposed to be fun. If your instructor is being incomprehensible / unhelpful, just tune her out, and Ride On. These things rarely come overnight, and it takes practice, not being chastised.


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

george the mule said:


> Well, in the end, _you_ have to be comfortable with what you're doing, _not_ your instructor. That said, saddle fit is very important, both for horse, _and_ rider. If she can't offer anything helpful, tell her to go find you another saddle that fits; it's your $$$.
> 
> Sigh. Riding is supposed to be fun. If your instructor is being incomprehensible / unhelpful, just tune her out, and Ride On. These things rarely come overnight, and it takes practice, not being chastised.


I kinda wish I'd asked her for another saddle. I have no idea what "fits" even is still, because it's all just sitting to me. 

Hopefully I don't get this instructor again, at least until I've ridden for awhile and know more LOL. My newbie mistakes and simply not knowing how to do things right away were ****ing her off.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Again, Red!

Well, just like shopping for new clothes, that's how you find out what fits; you try different ones on.

One thing to try with your seat, is to let your stirrups out a notch at a time. And don't dismount; ask your instructor to do it for you. Don't take no for an answer. You will assuredly feel a difference. At least initially, the best setting for you will be the one that feels most natural. That may, and probably will change as you gain experience, but experience is more easily gained if you are comfortable starting out.
To (maybe) clarify: When you push straight down with your legs, your butt should lift straight up. Your balance/center-of-gravity/navel should not move, other than upwards in response to your legs.

Did that help? Anyone able to elaborate on this?

Steve


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

george the mule said:


> Hi Again, Red!
> 
> Well, just like shopping for new clothes, that's how you find out what fits; you try different ones on.
> 
> ...


I'll try this next time! Do you mean making them longer one notch at a time?

"When you push straight down with your legs, your butt should lift straight up" That is what I was trying to do this time, and it was comfortable, except that my feet are more pushing diagonally forward then straight down... Maybe I should still post that video of me for critique. Is the critique nice on this forum? LOL

Also, what exactly IS "taking control of the horse" anyway? Like, I was trying to steer her with the reins while trotting, but she just wouldn't listen more and more, and the instructor reprimands me for it. Sometimes she blamed the horse though, but I don't know what the difference was. And I have no idea what I'm even doing wrong. I'm pretty sure I have video of this too, but I'm pretty embarrassed to post it, because I'm such a newbie lol.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just wanted to say sorry your instructor has you questioning so much!
Riding is meant to be fun, and they should be making it fun while helping you learn!
Sometimes it can be hard to find instructors that "fit" just like saddles!

You've got some great advice so far!
Just from me personally, i found that when my legs want to go forward i actually takes my stirrups up a hole (shorten them) so it could be worth trying one hole up/if it doesnt feel right try one down.
Can be all trial and error! Somedays i chamge my stirrup length due to just not feeling it. Maybe my legs are stiff who knows! 
I hope you get the first instructor i would let her know any concerns and you can also say you don't want to pick up bad habbits but you'd like things explained more. That can help it 'click'. 
Anyway early days so don't stress at all!
Just try have fun and try some advice and see what works for you


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

redshepherd said:


> I'll try this next time! Do you mean making them longer one notch at a time?
> <snip>
> Also, what exactly IS "taking control of the horse" anyway? Like, I was trying to steer her with the reins while trotting, but she just wouldn't listen more and more, and the instructor reprimands me for it. Sometimes she blamed the horse though, but I don't know what the difference was. And I have no idea what I'm even doing wrong. I'm pretty sure I have video of this too, but I'm pretty embarrassed to post it, because I'm such a newbie lol.


Yes, I meant longer, but it won't hurt to start off with them quite short, and then lengthen them one hole at a time. Trot around the arena (whatever) at each setting, long enough to get a good feel for it. At some point, they will be so long that you can't lift out of the saddle. Somewhere between were a couple settings that felt OK. Go back and ride some at each length that felt OK. It may be tough to figure out which is best, but a trot is the gait where it will show, so trot. And trot some more. See; you're getting better already ;-)



redshepherd said:


> "Also, what exactly IS "taking control of the horse" anyway?"


Don't know. Pretty much whatever you want it to be, I guess. Next time it comes up, ask your instructor for specifics.

Post it. These are nice folks, and they will help you if they can.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been watching videos on Dressage TV coming from England. One of the suggestions for leg position while trotting was keep your knees at a 45 degree angle and post from your knees which will allow you to keep your feet quiet. Also great advice from this forum. I also found that being lunged while not holding on to the reins while trotting is a great learning experience. It enables you to just concentrate on your balance without worrying about the reins.:runninghorse2:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I would assume from that remark you are not controlling how the horse is moving forward. Usually when my son's instructor makes that remark to new students it is because the horse is not being kept on the rail and is instead wandering like a drunk, drifting off and on the rail, going where and at the speed it wants. You need to be able to do one or the other and not be expected to do both. Just starting most would have this trouble if the horse has decided it is in control. A lunge lesson with the horse under the instructor's control would help with focusing on your position trotting and a lesson or two where the only focus is placement of your hands, rein use and leg to get the horse to listen and be obedient to you sounds like it would be helpful. Trying to do both at once means you likely won't do either well.


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> I would assume from that remark you are not controlling how the horse is moving forward. Usually when my son's instructor makes that remark to new students it is because the horse is not being kept on the rail and is instead wandering like a drunk, drifting off and on the rail, going where and at the speed it wants. You need to be able to do one or the other and not be expected to do both. Just starting most would have this trouble if the horse has decided it is in control. A lunge lesson with the horse under the instructor's control would help with focusing on your position trotting and a lesson or two where the only focus is placement of your hands, rein use and leg to get the horse to listen and be obedient to you sounds like it would be helpful. Trying to do both at once means you likely won't do either well.


I know that she was doing that, and in general being disobedient, but the problem is I don't know WHY I don't have control. I'm squeezing/kicking with my legs to get her walking and trying to lead her with the reins, but she just stopped listening more and more. Or when she was trotting and I was trying to pull right, she would just turn her head but not turn right, and start walking. And then the instructor would say "Amber has now taken control," and I don't know what the heck I did wrong.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

redshepherd said:


> I know that she was doing that, and in general being disobedient, but the problem is I don't know WHY I don't have control. I'm squeezing/kicking with my legs to get her walking and trying to lead her with the reins, but she just stopped listening more and more. Or when she was trotting and I was trying to pull right, she would just turn her head but not turn right, and start walking. And then the instructor would say "Amber has now taken control," and I don't know what the heck I did wrong.


Your instructor is asking a lot / being very hard on you for a THIRD lesson!

Here's a bit of a breakdown on what you need to do with your body to turn and not just have the horse bend its head:

To turn right, the right rein will only *start* the turn by getting the horse's nose pointing in that direction, but you have to get the horse's whole body to follow it though. You need to also turn your head and shoulders in the direction you want to go -- this will actually usually get the rein brought back as much as you really need it anyhow, so you don't have to think too much about the rein and what your hands are doing. I always think of my turns beginning with me looking where I want to be, and turning my shoulders that way.

Now, for legs... When riding English, your right leg will press against the girth in a right turn. This gives the horse something to bend its body around in the turn, instead of falling in. The sharper the turn, the more leg pressure you'll need to support that turn.

Your left leg won't be doing as much on the turn. Its job is to guide the horse's back end by moving back just a bit (not as far back, or as firmly, as you'll be moving it to ask for canter), and helps guide the horse's hindquarters around the turn.

There are a LOT more nuances to just making a simple turn -- balancing and controlling the shoulders with the outside rein, etc -- but this would be a start. The looking-and-turning-your-shoulders thing is probably the most important part of the turn, because it starts to engage your whole body, and everything else kind of follows from there.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I would also add, if your instructor is frustrated with your newbie mistakes and lack of knowledge, and speaks in generalizations without actually giving you any practical, specific instruction... they don't sound like much of an instructor. :/ That's their JOB! If anything they should be happy to be working with a student who is a clean slate instead of changing/correcting poor teaching from a previous instructor. Doesn't sound like a very professional attitude on their part.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

redshepherd said:


> I know that she was doing that, and in general being disobedient, but the problem is I don't know WHY I don't have control.


Holy Cow, Red!

Riding Lessons? Sounds like they glossed over one of the most important topics. You need to go back to square one. Set up some markers (poles, barrels, cones, whatever) in the arena, and practice moving thru them. Start, Stop, Left turn, right turn, small circles, large circles, figure eights, serpentines, and backing up. Once you are absolutely solid on this, and can get the critter to go where you want, when you want, and to Stop when you want him to (and I mean Right Now, not eventually), you can go back to trotting.
Once at a trot, the very second you notice that the horse is no longer listening to you, make him Stop. Go back to the circles, etc. until he is listening. You are setting yourself up to get hurt, otherwise.
How is it that they have you trotting without these skills in place? Does this seem wrong to anyone else, or is it just me?

Steve


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Red, Moving thru them At A Walk. A nice slow easy walk. Steve

(Just re-read what I'd posted. What seems obvious to me might not be to others . . .


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I've taken three riding lessons so far. We are nowhere near trotting. Just yesterday I really started practicing steering similar to what Steve said with the markers. 

Either I am really terrible at riding to be so far behind or your instructor seems to be moving you along super fast. 

I know at this point I would be overwhelmed trying to post...


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

Sandy, this instructor definitely moved on to expecting me to steer on the trot too fast! I started posting only on the 2nd lesson, but my heel position is wrong, and I can only focus on so many new things at once. Ugh. It makes me wonder what my usual instructor would have had me do this past lesson. Because I know that she originally said that we would try posting without stirrups. When I brought it up with this sub instructor, she said THAT is too early.... but apparently doesn't think trotting and steering is too early. Lol.

SteadyOn, thanks much for the tips. I don't think my usual instructor even would have brought any of this up. It definitely helps me for next time.

George, I haven't done any of that! The only steering exercises they've had me do is walking the horse around the pen and walking diagonally across the pen a few times. And then this substitute instructor had me STRAIGHT into trotting and steering.

On another note, this lesson horse does seem very lazy. Watching my video of her trotting, her feet are barely even leaving the ground, until the sub instructor used one of those whip things to tap her on the butt, which made her fly for a little while before slowing down again. She's very prone to stopping or walking VEEERY slowly and sleepily, if I don't actively squeeze and kick her, in other words...


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

redshepherd said:


> George, I haven't done any of that! The only steering exercises they've had me do is walking the horse around the pen and walking diagonally across the pen a few times. And then this substitute instructor had me STRAIGHT into trotting and steering.


Aiieee!!! Run Away, Run Away!!! . . .


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

george the mule said:


> Aiieee!!! Run Away, Run Away!!! . . .


I'm sad that this is my only local riding center! The next closest local one is 40 minutes away, and no for sures if that one is good either... I don't live in a rural place.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Red, go over to "training horses/horse trainers", and ask for recommendations. Worth a try.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

George gave some great exercises for learning to steer but sadly most instructors don't start there. They only go to that if the rider doesn't instinctively pick up what they need to. As to the WHY it is because you aren't cuing the horse correctly (not your fault at this point) and either/both instructors should recognize they are trying to move you along too quickly. It could be a different horse could make a difference but you need to ask if they can slow things down. Maybe ask if you can do some of the exercises suggested by George the Mule. Hopefully they'll give your request the respect it deserves or be able to come up with alternatives that could work. If they are so inflexible that working with you at a different pace is unacceptable to them then finding an alternative may be your only option. You don't say if you are in a class with other students or private lessons. Maybe asking to move into a lower class could help. I have seen instructors start several classes and group by age then as the weeks pass start grouping by ability so those that can move on do and those that need a slower pace get the attention they need.


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> George gave some great exercises for learning to steer but sadly most instructors don't start there. They only go to that if the rider doesn't instinctively pick up what they need to. As to the WHY it is because you aren't cuing the horse correctly (not your fault at this point) and either/both instructors should recognize they are trying to move you along too quickly. It could be a different horse could make a difference but you need to ask if they can slow things down. Maybe ask if you can do some of the exercises suggested by George the Mule. Hopefully they'll give your request the respect it deserves or be able to come up with alternatives that could work. If they are so inflexible that working with you at a different pace is unacceptable to them then finding an alternative may be your only option. You don't say if you are in a class with other students or private lessons. Maybe asking to move into a lower class could help. I have seen instructors start several classes and group by age then as the weeks pass start grouping by ability so those that can move on do and those that need a slower pace get the attention they need.


Yes, I'll bring this up to the instructor next time (my usual one) and probably will ask for a different horse too... I don't know if it's all my fault, because this horse doesn't like exercising, so I have to actively be squeezing and kicking to keep her going more than 15 seconds or so. 

I'm in private lessons, so I bet I can ask for specific things. My usual instructor is really nice and easygoing, so I'm sure if I ask to slow down or focus on steering more, she will help out.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Lazy horses are an excuse riders use that don't know how to make a horse work. Not saying there aren't lazy ones out there but they learn what you will and won't accept. Motivate a lazy one with the right cue and enough tell no ask and they will put the effort in. You are still learning and will learn how to handle that as well. My child rides one of the laziest horses I have ever seen, in a beginner lesson she pokes and drags and refuses to work. Put a more advanced rider on her that doesn't tolerate that and you would think she'd eaten pink power pellets breakfast, lunch and dinner. One of our drafts took laziness to new heights when in harness she'd lay down and refuse to move. The right motivation and she doesn't pull that with any but beginners. Motivation is horse dependent you'll figure that out too as you progress and learn to read the horse you are riding. It isn't necessary to be harsh with most if you get them in hand to begin with but again that is part of your learning curve and you'll get there. Keep us updated and post some pics.


----------



## redshepherd (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh okay, I agree. I guess I mean assuming "being a beginner" isn't a fault, I'd prefer a less lazy horse so that I can at least focus on steering and riding basics first, before I have to be worrying about keeping a lazy horse moving, which is apparently something only for advanced riders.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

How are things going, redshepherd? Any updates?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry you had this difficult experience with the substitute instructor red! It is NOT ok that she is acting like you should know a bunch of things no one ever taught you. Hopefully your regular instructor will come back soon and you can go back to progressing at a normal rhythm. You may even want to mention that you'd rather not ride when she is not available to teach you because you didn't feel like you "clicked" with the substitute instructor. That's all you need to say. Best not to burn bridges, but there's no point in taking lessons from someone who just makes you feel discouraged and incompetent!

Back to leg position. I really struggled with this when I re-started lessons about 1.5 yrs ago. My leg would always be too far forward. My instructor made me sit in two-point forever, to make me feel where my legs should be (when you're in two-point, your leg cannot be too far forward, or you'll just keep falling back, which is what was happening to me initially). Like you, my coach also suggested maybe the saddle wasn't a good fit for me. She was right. I realized that because I have short legs, the bars (where the stirrup hangs down) were too far forward for someone my size. This was causing a "chair seat" and a leg that was too far forward. I bought a new saddle that fit better, sold the other one, and things improved. But they also improved because I got enough time in the saddle to develop a good balance! You can't get that in 3-4 lessons. It took months for me - and I have my own horses at home so I can ride as much as I want for practice). 

Oddly, my daughter, who has been taking lessons for 6 years now, can ride in any saddle and her leg is in a good position. At the lesson barn, they have a bunch of old, ratty English saddles and they just throw on whatever. I always brought in my own saddle to the lesson barn, because I'm not as good a rider as my daughter! LOL I like riding in the saddle I'm used to. 

Takeaway - don't take lessons with this sub again. A good saddle that fits you well will help (as Steve - george_the_mule - says, you kinda have to try them on to know, and it will take an instructor on the ground to tell you if it fits well or not because you won't necessarily be able to tell at this stage). But in the end, time in the saddle is the only thing that will help you get that leg position right. Relax. Enjoy!


----------

